# Custom Build using release(7)



## Fabio Hansen (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi,
I am creating a custom build of FreeBSD using the release(7).
I would like to know if I can customize the packages that are installed in the system installation. For example, I would like to add the installation of the bash, vim, and so in the system.
It's possible?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

Those are not part of the OS but can be installed afterwards as packages.


----------



## Fabio Hansen (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes. Is there a way to install them during the installation of it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

You could create a custom bsdinstall(8) script.


----------

